# Happy colonoscopy



## dawnybrooks (Jan 27, 2012)

http://vitals.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/05/15/11715855-happy-colonoscopy-laxative-free-test-may-be-as-effective?lite_**EDIT** Content removed so as not to infringe upon any copyrights. Title of the article linked above from MSNBC is:"Happy colonoscopy! Laxative-free test may be as effective"_


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

And you are advertising this procedure why? What are they paying you for this post?


----------

